

Is Heroku down? - frisco

Two of my apps just disappeared, heroku-cli "can't connect to api.heroku.com", and http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/heroku.com claims that it's down from their perspective too.  status.heroku.com claims everything's ok, though.  Any idea what's going on?
======
niel
I think their problem is upstream, a few Amazon Web Services hosted apps are
down at the moment. No word from AWS about an outage yet:
<http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

Edit: They have a notice up now.

    
    
      2:40 AM PDT We are investigating connectivity issues for EC2 in the US-EAST-1 region.

~~~
lucb1e
They are acknowledging a networking problem now.

------
hendler
Upon regaining access to our servers, Pingdom did not report the site as back
up until 15 minutes later. In our configuration, Pingdom checks once a minute,
from all over the world - which did imply a network connectivity issue.

Would love to know the root cause. Especially if international connectivity
takes 15 minutes to come back. Maybe DNS related?

------
cipherpunk
We're hosted in AWS and pretty much all of our servers are now unreachable.

This is going to be a nightmare.

------
aj
Down for me as well. Perhaps log a service ticket?

------
donpark
My app at East coast and still up thankfully.

------
instakill
The East coast EC2 servers were down.

------
geoffw8
Yes, AWS East went down.

------
kapilkale
Should be back up now

------
spiro
Down for me as well

------
smtm
had a short outage- but its back now

